# Ищу мастера по ремонту баяна в Омске



## diorel (28 Дек 2012)

Отправил из Москвы в Омск баян,в дороге немного повредили клавиатуру,помогите найти мастера в Омске. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## SibBayan.ru (29 Дек 2012)

Смотрите личку.


----------



## 747050 (31 Дек 2012)

*diorel*,
Отважный Вы человек. Смотрю ранее были подобные темы, и все равно пользуетесь почтой. Мне хватило одного раза. А вообще это ужасно. А главное не доказуемо и не наказуемо


----------

